# Penn 706z



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

Im thinking about picking one for my cobia/king setup just wanted to know whats a good size rod to use. I want to use braid and I was thinking of maybe a graphite rod to cut some weight so I can fish longer without fatigue.


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

I use an 8 foot rod. however it is all personal preference.


----------



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah a buddy of mine mine has a van staal on a 9ft graphite which feels really nice. But I don't have the money to drop on a reel like that plus I'm a Penn kind of guy. I've never used a 706 or 704 but I hear literally nothing but good things about them. I will be honest though I don't like the clicking.


----------



## Traxxx (Oct 18, 2011)

I have always been finding this particular rod to be among the best recommended. Even the most experienced angler I know can attest to this. Custom rods can be pricey and can only make you want for more. I would suggest try the link below:

http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Inshore-Extreme-Spinning-Rods/product/12091504591633/


OR, 


http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...g/104113080.uts&WTz_l=DirectLoad;cat104113080


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

How much are you looking to spend? There are so many good options out there from various tackle manufacturers, "shop custom" rods that are built specifically for our area, and a true custom rod from a local builder. Once you figure out your price range, we can dial it in a little.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Half hitch king rods are pretty spectacular for 100$. I think their allstar blanks but not sure, either way if mine ever craps out I'll be buying another


----------



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

for the rod somewhere around $100-150. Im looking for something kind of light so I dont get too fatigue but have even backbone to turn a cobia. The 706 im not set on either because like i said the clicking would drive me crazy I may pick up a battle or fierce 7k.


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

One of the Wright and mcgills are very light and they feel great. And make sure you back up your braid with mono on the 704, otherwise, it slips very easily. Good luck


----------



## AvalonB&T (Nov 10, 2014)

Our custom cobia rods run about 100- 120 we have one in store now or if you would like to have one built from blank that is fine to but come on by if you'd like.


----------

